# Dethleffs Owners Club



## dave29 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if the owners club is sill active and if so what the current contact address is? I have tried their website contact page and their gmail address without success.

Also does anyone know where I can get replacement rear light panels please for my Globebus?


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

You can ring lowdhams and they will post the parts out to you

http://www.lowdhams.com/locations/nottingham

Paul


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Or Towtal in Stoke.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have to admit to being disappointed with the service from the Dethleffs OC. I have not received any help so far from numerous enquiries. Don't think I'll bother renewing my membership


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Commuter. Is there any assistance I can offer you, as a Dethleffs main dealer?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Chris

got a reply from an Irish supplier this morning via Dethleffs OC. I've sent you a pm

Thanks

Commuter


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

You have PM.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi
I have only just joined the DOC and even before my cheque reached them I got help and support from Richard in the DOC.
May I add that Pullingers in Halstead have been most helpful and supportive, their works manager John knows just about everything Dethleffs.
Alan


----------

